# Seaman's Register



## apttony (Apr 21, 2009)

Not being a seaman, I wonder if somebody can explain the significance of various 

recordings on my uncle's CR1 and CR2 Seaman's Register Cards, please. See uploaded 

do***ent

First the dates.....

1. Is the date of 15 Jul 1933 on the back of the CR2 card the date when he initailly joined the Montcalm (Official No.145903)?

2. ......and is the date of 31 Jul 1933 on the back of the CR1 card the date when he left the Montcalm ?


3. On the back of the CR1 card, the declaration reason seems to say "Fee 2/6 Phssue". Can anybody explain this?

4. The date of 18 May 1938 on the front of the CR2 card is in the "Date of Engagement" for joining the Empress of Australia (Official No. 145300). That's a big gap between 1933 and 1938. Or have I got it all wrong?

5. On the front of the CR2 card, what is the meaning of the word written diagonally on the "Cert. of Compy. No" ?

6. Similarly on the "Rank or Rating" line, what is the meaning of "Br. Att." 

Many thanks
Tony


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Tony these cards seem to have been issued due to him not having a Discharge Book (the "Continuous Certificate of Discharge" mentioned on the back of CR1). The "Fee 2/6 P(?) issue" presumably means there was a fee of two shillings and sixpence for the issue of the CR1 - a fairly large amount in 1933.

Is it possible that he'd ditched his Discharge Book because there were bad reports in it? Maybe he'd just lost it somehow. 

I wonder if the CR1 card is for signing on a ship and a CR2 for signing off a ship. No doubt someone will come forward with that information.

The 5 year gap would indicate that the cards refer to different engagements. Especially as on the CR1 his rating is "Wiper" (an Engine Room rating) and on the CR2 he is Br.Att (Bedroom Attendent - Empress of Australia was a Passenger ship).

"Cert of Compy. No" - would mean "Certificate of Competency Number". As a Wiper or Bedroom Attendant he probably didn't need a certificate (aka "ticket"), but I can't make out the word.

Hope this is of some help.

John T


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Tony,

CR cards formed part of the Central Index Register [the Fourth Register of Merchant Seamen] and were completed for all merchant seaman when applying for a discharge 'A' certificate or a replacement certificate.

Note the word 'completed for'. These records were completed by BoT clerks and as such are prone to the usual errors and omissions. 

I would advise that you look at the crew agreement for 'EMPRESS OF AUSTRALIA', which for the year 1938, is held at Kew in piece *BT 99/4472 * This crew agreement will confirm when he joined and left the ship as well as other information including his previous ship.





> 1. Is the date of 15 Jul 1933 on the back of the CR2 card the date when he initailly joined the Montcalm (Official No.145903)?


Yes, this is the date of engagement.


> 2. ......and is the date of 31 Jul 1933 on the back of the CR1 card the date when he left the Montcalm ?


Yes.


> 4. The date of 18 May 1938 on the front of the CR2 card is in the "Date of Engagement" for joining the Empress of Australia (Official No. 145300). That's a big gap between 1933 and 1938. Or have I got it all wrong?


When he left MONTCALM in 1933 he may not have had any deep sea or foreign voyages. It is thought that CR2 card did not record Home Trade (HT) voyages or his records could be incomplete. 



> 5. On the front of the CR2 card, what is the meaning of the word written diagonally on the "Cert. of Compy. No" ?


I presume you mean the word Cono
It simply means continued over. Basically means there is a list of ships by official number on the other side of the card.


Regards
Hugh


----------

